# IBS makes me so hungry!



## Guest (Aug 2, 2001)

I get Irritable bowel regularly especially when I am not participating in much exercise or Yoga ( which I find is the best cure for me). When I have IBS, I am ravenously hungry most of the time. Even if I eat alot of food, It is never long before I am aching with hunger again! Unfortunately I also feel quite sick at this time too, which is not good when all you want is food.Does anyone out there share this problem with me?


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

Yes, but I have improved tremendously in that regard since banishing all forms of corn sweeteners from my diet (especially high fructose corn syrup).


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

Yes, but I have improved tremendously in that regard since banishing all forms of corn sweeteners from my diet (especially high fructose corn syrup).


----------



## ibssean (Jul 9, 2001)

I find that if I have a bad attack I feel like hell for for the next 3-4 hours and then the non-stop eating starts. I know what you mean---the hunger also means that I end up eating something I shouldn't and thus begins thet wonderful cycle of my IBS.


----------



## ibssean (Jul 9, 2001)

I find that if I have a bad attack I feel like hell for for the next 3-4 hours and then the non-stop eating starts. I know what you mean---the hunger also means that I end up eating something I shouldn't and thus begins thet wonderful cycle of my IBS.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2001)

Yes, I get hungry too after an IBS-D attack. I guess its because the food never stays with me long. Kinda like Chinese food, you eat it, then an hour later you are hungry again. My doctor also recommended Yoga, so I guess I had better start looking for some reasonably priced classes.------------------Brenda S, R.N.This too shall pass !


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2001)

Yes, I get hungry too after an IBS-D attack. I guess its because the food never stays with me long. Kinda like Chinese food, you eat it, then an hour later you are hungry again. My doctor also recommended Yoga, so I guess I had better start looking for some reasonably priced classes.------------------Brenda S, R.N.This too shall pass !


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

I am there with you!!


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

I am there with you!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2001)

Ditto. I get very hungry after an IBS-D attack. I hadn't heard about the yoga but it was something I was going to look into anyway. I always found that people were hard pressed to believe I felt so sick half an hour before and then all of a sudden I'm ravenously hungry. No wonder they thought I was nuts.Colleen


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2001)

Ditto. I get very hungry after an IBS-D attack. I hadn't heard about the yoga but it was something I was going to look into anyway. I always found that people were hard pressed to believe I felt so sick half an hour before and then all of a sudden I'm ravenously hungry. No wonder they thought I was nuts.Colleen


----------



## LadyM (Feb 17, 2001)

ditto, ditto, have the D, I feel starved to death, eat then poop, eat then poop..ect.


----------



## LadyM (Feb 17, 2001)

ditto, ditto, have the D, I feel starved to death, eat then poop, eat then poop..ect.


----------



## tiggster78 (Dec 13, 2000)

I also have this problem when I have any sort of caffeine. As long as I don't have any caffeine intake I don't feel hungry all the time. Just food for thought.


----------



## tiggster78 (Dec 13, 2000)

I also have this problem when I have any sort of caffeine. As long as I don't have any caffeine intake I don't feel hungry all the time. Just food for thought.


----------



## Mannie (Jan 17, 2000)

I get this way too. Sometimes I am actually hungry, especially after some bad bouts with D. But sometimes I have gastritis, which makes me feel hungry but no matter how much I eat, I never feel full. The only way I can really tell the difference is if my stomach is growling, then I am really hungry. If it's gastritis, I try camomille tea, OTC acid reducers, etc. and often end up waiting it out. It usually only lasts a day or two, but my longest bout was three weeks. Make sure you are drinking enough water, too.


----------



## Mannie (Jan 17, 2000)

I get this way too. Sometimes I am actually hungry, especially after some bad bouts with D. But sometimes I have gastritis, which makes me feel hungry but no matter how much I eat, I never feel full. The only way I can really tell the difference is if my stomach is growling, then I am really hungry. If it's gastritis, I try camomille tea, OTC acid reducers, etc. and often end up waiting it out. It usually only lasts a day or two, but my longest bout was three weeks. Make sure you are drinking enough water, too.


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

I get hungry all the time too. In fact, I feel sick if I don't eat. I sometimes get more G and bloating if I don't eat for a long time. I need to eat at the same time everyday. Nobody can really understand why I need to eat when my stomach tells me it's time, but I know I'll be uncomfortable for the rest of the day if I don't.


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

I get hungry all the time too. In fact, I feel sick if I don't eat. I sometimes get more G and bloating if I don't eat for a long time. I need to eat at the same time everyday. Nobody can really understand why I need to eat when my stomach tells me it's time, but I know I'll be uncomfortable for the rest of the day if I don't.


----------



## srhackett (Feb 11, 2001)

I just posted a note earlier today . I never feel 'hungry' but have the low blood sugar shakes/cravings.


----------



## srhackett (Feb 11, 2001)

I just posted a note earlier today . I never feel 'hungry' but have the low blood sugar shakes/cravings.


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

I used to always have this hunger effect. I ate all the time. It was even more so just before my period. I didn't know I had IBS and didn't understand it at all, but I listened to my body. I found breads, pasta and crackers were real good for helping me feel full.Since I identified my trigger foods (fruits, sugars, onions) I don't get this very often anymore, but I still have more hunger before my period.


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

I used to always have this hunger effect. I ate all the time. It was even more so just before my period. I didn't know I had IBS and didn't understand it at all, but I listened to my body. I found breads, pasta and crackers were real good for helping me feel full.Since I identified my trigger foods (fruits, sugars, onions) I don't get this very often anymore, but I still have more hunger before my period.


----------



## angelm0m1 (Sep 2, 2000)

Oh my gosh, I am just like the rest of you big time and especially LadyM! It's like a vicious cycle. The bad thing is even though the food exits the body quickly, I have a problem with my weight and can't understand how since nothing stays in!


----------



## angelm0m1 (Sep 2, 2000)

Oh my gosh, I am just like the rest of you big time and especially LadyM! It's like a vicious cycle. The bad thing is even though the food exits the body quickly, I have a problem with my weight and can't understand how since nothing stays in!


----------



## Katydid (Jul 17, 2001)

Ditto. Add me to the group of eat-poop-eat-poop brigade! I've never understood this either. I also have problems if I go too long without eating-more so than if I have a little something in there. Doesn't really help when you need to lose weight, does it?


----------



## Katydid (Jul 17, 2001)

Ditto. Add me to the group of eat-poop-eat-poop brigade! I've never understood this either. I also have problems if I go too long without eating-more so than if I have a little something in there. Doesn't really help when you need to lose weight, does it?


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2001)

Thank goodness I am not alone. I thought it was just me being greedy. I had no idea that my constant hunger could be part of the IBS,but I feel very, very sick a lot of the time too which is worse for me personally than the C or D that I also suffer from, not forgetting the headaches,flu aches or the dry-retching. The only thing I have found that helps with the nausea is Migraleve, I dont know if taking this is good for me but im desperate and the doctors have not been much help, does anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2001)

Thank goodness I am not alone. I thought it was just me being greedy. I had no idea that my constant hunger could be part of the IBS,but I feel very, very sick a lot of the time too which is worse for me personally than the C or D that I also suffer from, not forgetting the headaches,flu aches or the dry-retching. The only thing I have found that helps with the nausea is Migraleve, I dont know if taking this is good for me but im desperate and the doctors have not been much help, does anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2001)

I don't get hungry i get disgusted and never want to eat again when I flare up. I will feel better after a movement. then think i cant starve myself, so i eat. I have been pretty clear of pain for a few weeks now. but last night I woke up with pain and stayed home from work today. Im so sick of this crud.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2001)

I don't get hungry i get disgusted and never want to eat again when I flare up. I will feel better after a movement. then think i cant starve myself, so i eat. I have been pretty clear of pain for a few weeks now. but last night I woke up with pain and stayed home from work today. Im so sick of this crud.


----------



## deirpg (Aug 9, 2001)

I, too, feel hungry most of them time. My stomach growls and churns until I fill it. Then about 1 hr. later, I feel SOOO sick. Unlike the others, though, I don't poop. I won't go for about 18 hours after. From the time I eat until the time I poop, I'm just dyin!


----------



## deirpg (Aug 9, 2001)

I, too, feel hungry most of them time. My stomach growls and churns until I fill it. Then about 1 hr. later, I feel SOOO sick. Unlike the others, though, I don't poop. I won't go for about 18 hours after. From the time I eat until the time I poop, I'm just dyin!


----------

